# Fiskar sharpening?



## basswidow (Nov 8, 2011)

I've had my Super Splitting axe two years now.  I treat it like I do all my tools.  It's abused.  I go thru the rounds and into gravel at times.  I've noticed I've lost some of the original sharp edge.  Still works fine.

My Question:  

Have you sharpened your Fiskar axe and what did you use?  Does it matter or make much difference?


----------



## shawneyboy (Nov 8, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I've had my Super Splitting axe two years now.  I treat it like I do all my tools.  It's abused.  I go thru the rounds and into gravel at times.  I've noticed I've lost some of the original sharp edge.  Still works fine.
> 
> My Question:
> 
> Have you sharpened your Fiskar axe and what did you use?  Does it matter or make much difference?



I sharpen my splitter (not a fiskar)  with a grinder.  Quick and easy to do.  Yes it can make a difference.

Shawn


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 8, 2011)

I sharpen mine with the Fiskars sharpener every 30 minutes or so when I'm splitting.  Keeps it razor sharp and only takes 30 seconds or so.


----------



## basswidow (Nov 8, 2011)

Every 30 minutes?  Really?  

I didn't even buy the sharpener.  Maybe I should have?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 8, 2011)

I figure the sharper the axe, the easier my work will be (and I'm real lazy).  I need a 30-second break every half hour anyway...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 8, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> I've had my Super Splitting axe two years now.  I treat it like I do all my tools.  It's abused.  I go thru the rounds and into gravel at times.  I've noticed I've lost some of the original sharp edge.  Still works fine.
> 
> My Question:
> 
> Have you sharpened your Fiskar axe and what did you use?  Does it matter or make much difference?



1) yes

2) a big bastard file

3) who knows?


----------



## pen (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe I had a bad one, but I didn't have much luck w/ the fiskars sharpener.  The "teeth" wore off of the sharpening stones within a few uses.

Now if I touch it up I just show it the grinder.  A good file would work well too.

pen


----------



## mecreature (Nov 8, 2011)

I have used a small fine file a couple times. I have not used a stone on it yet.
just a couple swipes to KO the edge a bit. keeps it sharp as can be.


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine gets abused too. Chips & burrs... It would take a month on the fiskars sharpener to take those out.  A quick swipe with the grinder & then I'll use a large file to touch up.  I move the grinder quickly along the edge to try to keep from overheating it & lossing temper.
I have noticed a difference from very dull to sharp.  I've also noticed a difference between the teflon-slick coating it used to have & the rust spots it now has from being forgotten out in the rain.  :red:


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 8, 2011)

midwestcoast said:
			
		

> Mine gets abused too. Chips & burrs... It would take a month on the fiskars sharpener to take those out.  A quick swipe with the grinder & then I'll use a large file to touch up.  I move the grinder quickly along the edge to try to keep from overheating it & lossing temper.
> I have noticed a difference from very dull to sharp.  I've also noticed a difference between the teflon-slick coating it used to have & the rust spots it now has from being forgotten out in the rain.  :red:



I use silicone spray occasionally, to get back some of the "slick", if only temporarily.  I also used to spray the blade of my snow plow before plowing.  That seemed to make a noticeable difference.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 9, 2011)

Isn't a maul for splitting wood and an axe for chopping wood?


----------



## dave11 (Nov 9, 2011)

I use the fiskars sharpener, which is meant to maintain the correct angle. If you change the angle of the splitting edge you will change the way it splits, likely for the worse. 

It can make a big difference in how well it splits, but also makes it easier to get it stuck in the wood, which you don't want. Some wood I split with the SS sharp, and others I split with it dull.


----------



## trailmaker (Nov 9, 2011)

DanCorcoran said:
			
		

> I sharpen mine with the Fiskars sharpener every 30 minutes or so when I'm splitting.  Keeps it razor sharp and only takes 30 seconds or so.



  I sharpen mine pretty often as well,  maybe once an hour.  I notice a difference.


----------



## tamarack (Nov 9, 2011)

Grinders will ruin the temper on a cutting edge, right?


----------



## OhioBurner© (Nov 9, 2011)

I use the grinder on the 8# maul but didnt want to do that to the finer edge of the fiskars. I actually just found in a box my old double sided rectangular sharpening stone. Anyone use a stone like that on a fiskars?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 9, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Isn't a maul for splitting wood and an axe for chopping wood?



I used to think so. . . then I tried splitting with a Fiskars Pro Splitting Ax.  I haven't picked up my maul in over 2 years.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought the Fiskars sharpener and it doesn't work for me. I'm not at all impressed and wish that I had my $10 back. I usually sharpen my Fiskars with a fine mill file and then finish it out with one of those double sided diamond hone thingys that are intended to sharpen knives. It's not razor sharp but pretty close.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 9, 2011)

Had my X25 since late May,have split roughly 8 cords of drier mostly Red & White Oak that was either dead standing or on the ground.Use a 14" short very knotty Eastern Red Cedar round as a chopping block.Edge holding up pretty good,though I have given it a light touchup 2 times with a mill bastard file.Also for years have had a complete set of DMT Diamond Bench Stones,220 to 1200 grit,havent tried the 220 on  it yet,though will next time for kicks.Wouldnt waste the $10 on that Fiskars sharpener,judging from most reviews I seen.I'd put it towards the X27 instead.


----------



## Shmudda (Nov 11, 2011)

I just recently purchased the Fiskars X27.  I will admit that I was very much skeptical of this thing from the time I opened the shipping box.  It seemed to light, small, but did have a really good feel to the handle.  It sat in my shed for a couple months until I went splitting.  The first time out I took the X27, 8 lb maul and a log hook that I made from a busted up Chopper Ax my grandfather had.  I was stubborn at first and wouldn't use the X27 and was using the maul.  I then was getting tired and decided to give the Fiskars a shot, and what a difference!!  I should have used this thing sooner, makes short work of the toughest logs to split.

As for the sharpening, the X27 came with a "good edge" but a fine bastard file put an "excellent" edge on the thing, razor sharp.  I hit it with the file before every use just to touch up the edge and keep it honed.  I also keep the edge of the maul too.  It too is sharp enough to really cut you.  Some people believe in a dull maul saying they will split the wood better, but all dull mauls do is bounce off tight grained wood.  You need the sharp edge for penetration into the round.

Bottom line, the Fiskars X27 is well worth the money, just keep it sharp.........

Craig


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 11, 2011)

I bought the Fiskars sharpener. Though it is pretty cheap and awkward to use, it does put a nice edge on the tool. I have used it on other axes too. I haven't sharpened either of my Fiskars for about 4 cords now. I'll have to try and remember to do it soon.


----------



## trailmaker (Nov 12, 2011)

OhioBurnerÂ© said:
			
		

> I use the grinder on the 8# maul but didnt want to do that to the finer edge of the fiskars. I actually just found in a box my old double sided rectangular sharpening stone. Anyone use a stone like that on a fiskars?



  Yes those will work just fine on a Fiskars.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 2, 2011)

I've hit all kinds of stuff with my fiskars and beat up the edge pretty badly. I use a standard, cheap, flat sided bastard file. It works fine. I am not sharpening a knife; it doesn't have to be perfect.


----------



## mtarbert (Dec 3, 2011)

I bought our Son a Fiskars for his B day in September and he loves it. It is short but, so is he. At eleven he keeps his as sharp as the day it came out of the box using a small diamond sharpening stone.


----------

